# Be careful where you put the price tag!!!!



## MrJim (Jul 25, 2014)

*12 hilariously unfortunate price tag placements*






























































http://www.blippitt.com/12-hilariously-unfortunate-price-tag-placements/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

So funny Mr. Jim!  :clap:


----------



## Ina (Jul 25, 2014)

:lol1:  :lofl:


----------

